# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Seaglider, long-range dual-role autonomous underwater vehicle, iRobot, Bedford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iRobot Corporation

Seaglider on Wikipedia

----------

